# New deer rifle help



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

i'm looking for a new deer rifle. I've shot deer with a.223 and a my dads 30/.06 Ruger m77 Mark2 . IM looking for a rifle of my own now. any suggestions. i think im going to stick with rugers, but im flexible. i also want to occasionally hunt elk. something that is flat shooting and packs a punch out to 300 yards.


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke:

I was once in your shoes. Sence then I have used everything from 243, 270, 3006,300win mag, to 338 mag. After 15 years of buying, using then selling these firearms, I now use the 3006 for everything I hunt. Elk, deer, black bear. I never have to look for ammo and everyone just nods there head when I tell em its an 06.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would consider a 270 wsm or a 300wsm. Both good choices. As to the 06 its a great gun easy to find ammo, but not quite as flat shooting and accurate. WITH FACTORY AMMO.

I thought it was funny that he says only 30 06 and his screen name is 270 win. :lol:


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke:

Hi, hunt4P&Y I have had that user name forever. At one time I though the 270 was all that, but after I have been 20 feet or less from 2 back bear, one made the Washington State record book, and started hunting bull elk I realized the 06 would be a better choice. After using the 06 I have a lot less meat damege.


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

my dad already has an 06. Do you think i should get a different caliber jsut cause he has an 06, or do you think that i should get whatever i want regardless of what he has? Correct me if im wrong but arent the WSM just a flatter shooting and hotter load? i have really no clue but thats what im guessing.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Up to 300 yards anything from a 25-06 and up would do. I shoot both a 25-06 and a 300 win mag. The 25-06 is a nice little gun that has the capability of 300 yards but with all smaller cals you need to be hitting in the right place with it. The .300 win mag well lets just say that I have yet to have a deer do anything else except drop. Since you have shot a 30-06 you might want to sitck with it. The 30-06 is a great gun for deer. It does not have the hit or speed the .300 does. Second the 30-06 does not have the recoil the .300 does. Now I have heard and seen good things with the 270 and 300 short mags. Good deer/elk guns. If you are looking at just for deer the 270 wsm gives you similar speed and impact as the 30-06. In all actuallity the 300 wsm has a hair up on the 300. Only about 100 on speed and 100 on impact. The -06 you can find cheap ammo for. My .300 can get up to $40 or more per box for some of the bigger better bullets out there. I myself dont like the 270. Just never impressed me. If you want a big gun the 30-06 is what I would go with since you have had past experiance with it. If you are looking for somthing with a bit less kick the 270 short mag is really good cal or look at the 25 cals.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

thehunterfisherman448 said:


> my dad already has an 06. Do you think i should get a different caliber jsut cause he has an 06, or do you think that i should get whatever i want regardless of what he has? Correct me if im wrong but arent the WSM just a flatter shooting and hotter load? i have really no clue but thats what im guessing.


Well, keep in mind if your dad has one you know who you can always beg shells off of, and it's a very good cartridge.

If you want to step up a little I would recommend the 300 Winchester Mag. I have that and the 300WSM. The 300WSM is loaded very hot from factory, yet only beats the old 300 by 10 fps (180 grain bullet 2960/2970). However the 270, 30-06, and 300 Wincheste mag are in the top five of most sold ammo, and reloading components. That gives you a good indicator of ammo availability that someone else spoke of.

If you reload the old 300Win mag has it all over the 300WSM. I have a hard time reaching factory velocities of the 300WSM. They say 3300 fps for a 150 gr, and I get about 3200 with a 23 inch barrel. The 300 Winchester on the other hand I can exceed factory loads by about 200 fps.


----------



## A3006FORLIFE (Nov 7, 2006)

30-06.......Purrrrfect!
Great all around cartrige. All kinds of options and you can find em anywhere. Lots of power ...lots of range. If you shoot well enough that you need a flatter bullet than the 06 you are WAY TO GOOD to be askin what kind of gun to get. I don't know of any critter in North America that you can't kill with the proper 06 load.
I personally want to get the new BLR. Gotta love a lever for fast action with reliability and the browning essentially gives you all the benefits of both a bolt and a lever (although they are a terror to take apart so keep em clean!) :beer:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

A3006FORLIFE said:


> . If you shoot well enough that you need a flatter bullet than the 06 you are WAY TO GOOD to be askin what kind of gun to get.


The 30-06 has horrible drop when compaired to the .223, 22-250, 243, 25-06, 243 wssm, 25 wssm, 264, 260, 270, 270 wsm, 280, 7mm, 300, 325 wsm, 338. I can go on. The thing is the 30-06 at 500 yards will have close to 50 inches of drop or more depending on round. The other cals range from in 30 to 40 inches of drop at 500 yards. The 308 has a similar trajectory to the 06. That is one of the down falls to the 30-06.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> The thing is the 30-06 at 500 yards will have close to 50 inches of drop


Sure, if you sight it in for 100 yards dead on. Who does that? BTW, the very first flatter shooting round you listed..... the 223......... well with a 55 grain bullet sighted in for the same 100 yards as that 06..... it drops 52 inches at 500 yards...... not 30-40 inches. The 06 hasn't been around 100 years because it is just a deer gun............ it's because as already mentioned it will easily take anything that North America has to offer.


----------



## A3006FORLIFE (Nov 7, 2006)

C,MON...INVECTOR...You gotts to realise what post we are talkn about. The guy wants a gun that packs a punch out to 300yds.
You got a typical scope....up 1.5"-2" over your barrel....you buy almost any 06 ammo...150 gr 180 gr even 200 gr....you put her bang on at 25 yds...you MIGHT be 4" high somewhere around 130--150yds and you MIGHT be 4" low out around 240-250yds. At 300....let the crosshairs float up a little and yr killn evry whitetail I ever saw.
30-06 is a WICKED GOOD deer caliber.
Now if your an army sniper or your huntn curly horned sheep with a big spotn scope or if you are shown off at the range the 500yds might come into play. :withstupid:


----------



## A3006FORLIFE (Nov 7, 2006)

Elk huntin.....with a 223 or a 22-250....now thats a good idea!


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

Invector said:


> A3006FORLIFE said:
> 
> 
> > . If you shoot well enough that you need a flatter bullet than the 06 you are WAY TO GOOD to be askin what kind of gun to get.
> ...


 :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke:

This is a bunch of bs. There is no reason for anyone to be shooting at game 500 yards away. This is not hunting. The risk of wounding the animal is so great. 350 to 400 max and only if you practice at this range all the time and can hit a 10 inch pie plate 9 out of 10 times from field positions, not from a rest with sand bags.


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

im hopefuly going to get a gun that lasts a lifetime, so I will probably improve alot over the years of hunting. im pretty accurate out to 150-175 yards. i want to eventually take soem of those long shots, but i agree that you need to be in a reasonable range to say that your hunting, not " oh yea, the other day i sniped a doe at 650 yards." thats just sniping. Also ive heard that the 270 is inaccurate. Is this true? I thnk that it is better to have a decent (not- to- of -the- line)gun with an awesome scope, than have a $2000 gun with a $200 dollar scope.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Inaccurate 270.










That's a factory Win FWT 270 shooting handloaded 140 TSX's. My buddy has a 700 ADL synthetic el-cheapo that shoots even better in 270.


----------

